# Weevils in sweet feed



## bojack08 (Oct 25, 2013)

The weevils that get in sweet feed, is it ok for horses to eat the feed with the bugs still in it?


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

No. 

Good chance it will make your horses sick. 
Would toss the feed to be on the safe side.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I'd throw it out. Not worth taking a chance. If it came with bugs, take it back. If not change your way of storage.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I would rather not risk a big vet Bill to save a few dollars on nasty feed.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

NO! Don't feed anything that has bugs or mold! Throw it all away, along with the bag, in a trash can away from where your horse/s can get to it.


----------



## bojack08 (Oct 25, 2013)

Ok thank you.


----------



## bojack08 (Oct 25, 2013)

The bugs were already in the feed when I brought it home. And I know the store just got the feed in maybe a week or less before I purchased it.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

bojack08 said:


> The bugs were already in the feed when I brought it home. And I know the store just got the feed in maybe a week or less before I purchased it.


Then your feed store needs to get really down to a good clean out! Those rotten bugs won't budge if there is anything they can get into, like spilled feed on the floor, etc. gotta sweep really well every day, 24/7


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

The feed store should give you your money back or replace it. If they won't, call the maker, they probably will.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I would darned sure return the feed.


----------

